

Fork of Gitlab that allows public access to repositories - schrijver
https://github.com/ArthurHoaro/Public-GitLab

======
JesseObrien
Gitlab already has this?

<http://demo.gitlab.com/public>

~~~
schrijver
That’s just allowing anonymous access to the clone url: you can’t actually
browse the source code, read/file issues, etc.

See the full discussion here: <https://github.com/gitlabhq/gitlabhq/issues/12>

